# Fan configuration in my be quiet! silent base 800



## Eliomiller (May 8, 2016)

Hi. So here it comes my case 140mm front fan burned and I decided to change my fans to another color.I have a filter at the bottom(hard access to it) and front (easy)and nothing at the back. I have qfan support on my x99 sabertooth to configurate their speed.I need you'd help to decide about exhaust/ intake.
Here's my material:
-2 sp140 white
-2 sp 140 blue
- 1 af 120 blue
-2 be quiet pure wings 120mm for cpu
The back and the top are unfiltered and unfortunately my pc is on the corner of the room where there's drapes/curtains on the wall. The back us 10 cm far and the top is really bad when it comes to dusts and I don't have any filter option there. How can I make a positive air pressure using some ways to control the dust in this environment? Help me out.Id like some precision regarding fan speed.thanks


----------



## newconroer (May 8, 2016)

Theoretically more exhaust = less dust however it doesn't always work to any great degree. Additionally more exhaust means less warm air stagnating inside the case but the reality is that component cooling is down to the fans/heatsink/cooling solution that are close to the components themselves, a few centimeters away. Fans at the front of your case, blowing in what started out as ambient temperature air, isn't going to affect your components directly and nor will it indirectly by any margin worth noting, because it's all just warm air being blown around.

The old adage of two in : one out is a fair ratio, but it won't create significant cooling or dust buildup in contrast to say two in : two out, or one in : three out.

No matter what you do, you'll be cleaning dust out of your case regardless. Maybe it takes two months, maybe three, it will still need to be done.


Given your described situation, I would suggest :

*Case *

As many SP140 as you can fit at the front (intake) _(700 RPM) [static speed, motherboard controlled in BIOS ]_
As many SP140 as you can fit at the side (exhaust) _(700 RPM) [static speed, motherboard controlled in BIOS]_
One AF 120 at the bottom (intake) _(700 RPM) [static speed, motherboard controlled in BIOS]_
No fans at the top (if you can block off the top); As many SP140 as you can fit at the top (if you cannot block off the top) _(600 RPM) [static speed, motherboard controlled in BIOS]_

*CPU
*
Install a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 cooler_ (960 RPM / 1260 RPM) [variable speed - two modes, low and hi, motherboard controlled in BIOS]_


----------



## EdInk (May 9, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> s


More exhaust will encourage dust to come through other unfiltered vents, nooks and crannies  (assuming all fans move equal amount of air.
As it appears, you only have 2 filtered intakes (2 x 140 at front, 1x 120 at bottom) Theoretically, 140mm fans will move more air. Just have more air into case than exhaust. Front 2x140, Bottom 1x 120. Rear 1x 120, Top 1x 140mm.. once set up do the smoke test....I use some scent sticks to check starting with all fans (case fans only) at 100% and reducing to point when/if the smokes starts going into case through open vents.


----------



## Eliomiller (May 10, 2016)

That's actually what I did:3 exhaust on the top-rear and 2 front intake. The fans on the top and the front are equal. So I suppose it's all about the qfan configuration now.I saw the video of jayztwocents. He have more exhaust than intake but with positive air pressure using some software tweaks ti configure fans speed I guess it's possible. So assuming I have 2 front 2 top as sp140 and 1 af120 at the back with 1 pure wings 2 on my air cooler.how can I setup the speed so I can have exhaust cfm < cfm intake.note: the cpu fan can only be set up as 4 pin.the rest can't be placed under 50% speed so take into consideration.and at 80c all the fan will turn at 100% so idk If it will ever get that hot but it will eventually becomes negative.ps: I got a Windforce gtx 980 ti with 3 fans. I don't know if it makes a difference


----------



## EdInk (May 10, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> ^^^


Use the motherboard fan headers to segregate your fans...2 front fans on one fan header, 2 top on one header and connect rear to another header or direct to PSU (7V adapter)...that way you can control them in groups... you can also use the *SPEEDFAN software* (tricky to setup but worth it....I use it to control 13 fans in my case) to TURN OFF the top exhaust when the PC is idling or you are web browsing...that way it'll stay positive and quiet...on load, make rpm of intake fans higher than exhaust fans.

Knowing the effects of the GPU fans is going to be a case of experimenting with the smoke test.


----------



## Eliomiller (May 10, 2016)

But will the speed fan conflict with the bios qfan? Or they work independently


----------



## EdInk (May 10, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> But will the speed fan conflict with the bios qfan? Or they work independently


Speedfan takes over completely when launched. I use an Asus mobo with qfan too, no conflicts and very stable software. the best feature of speedfan is you can tie the fan rpm to GPU temp, whereas qfan will only tie to cpu or motherboard.


----------

